# 2011 Indiana Predator Challenge Recap



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

The 2011 Indiana Predator Challenge was another successful, safe and fun event for all in attendance! This year we once again expanded the IPC event and its reach across the community. Despite a week full of blizzards, ice storms and power outages nearly 90% of our hunters made it to Friday's sign-in meeting and looked over the field of competitors and some of the prizes they'd be working for. _(Some prize deliveries were delayed by weather)_


























Friday evening's fair weather made way for overnight sleet and snow. Teams scattered out in areas spanning as much as 100 miles in route to areas they'd scouted previously or located with aerial photos. One of the first reports back to headquarters was that of a bobcat, protected in Indiana, coming in on a team's 2nd stand of the hunt. Lifetime residents of Indiana, this was the crews first encounter with a bobcat!

Later in the evening a couple of coyotes fell, one gray fox was put down overnight, and four teams found themselves on the scoreboard.


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Saturday afternoon brought big wet snowflakes and a cold breeze so hunters were glad to congregate indoors for a meal. This year's lunch was prepared by Master Chef Larry Jean from Louisiana and his son Paul who came in from Australia by-way-of Mississippi. These guys travelled for the better part of two days to provide our hunters with some phenomenal BBQ pork ribs and tenderloin. They did a wonderful job and their effort is greatly appreciated!


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

After filling up on BBQ, corn, taters and dessert teams shuffled outside for the 6th Annual IPC Rifle Contest. It seems lately everyone has figured out what to expect from the IPC Rifle Contest, nothing less than the unexpected. Some shooters struggled to initiate targets while others simply couldn't acquire the ones that appeared right in front of them! The first ten shoots marked scores of 0/5 and 1/5 as driving snow blew in from down-range.

When the shooter from "Predator X" came up to the plate, a team with 2 Rifle Contest wins under their belt, the crowd knew some targets were going to fall. 3/5 was the benchmark set in just over 49 seconds. The next shooter failed to locate a single target, or fire a single round, but the following shooter would surprise us all! 3/5, including one running target, went down in just under 48 seconds securing the 2011 Rifle Contest win for the first time entry "Tail Chasers".


























Predator X:









Tail Chasers:

















Long Shots









Flat Liners:

















On Sunday morning, teams began shuffling in with tired eyes and sore muscles. The final check-in would result in some changes to the leader board. Predator X (2010 Champions), with their 1 coyote and runner-up position in the rifle contest would be bumped down the ladder by the Flat Liners who showed up with 2 more coyotes. Depending on what the Tail Chasers drug in, the Flat Liners were in position to take either 1st or 2nd.

As the Flat Liners fate would have it, the 2 time champions of other NPHA hunts would not get their first IPC Title this time, as the Tail Chasers showed up with another gray fox moments before the check-in closed. This sealed an IPC Championship, along with the Rifle Contest Title, for the Tail Chasers in their first ever IPC Appearance.


















Finally, I'd like to thank all of the staff for their effort in making this another succesful and well-run event. We greatly appreciate all of the hunters who continue to support this event year-after-year with a capacity crowd soon after registration opens! To learn more about the Indiana Predator Challenge, visit our website at www.IndianaPredatorChallenge.com or email [email protected]

Information about the 2012 IPC will be available in approximately 6-8 weeks, registration opens in July!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like you all had a great time! Thank for sharing Jason.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the great report, Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Love seeing stuff like this. Thanks a lot for sharing with us, Jason. Looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds like it was a blast and like everyone had a great time. Congrats on the good event and thanks for sharing.


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Definately a great event and a wonderful group of guys, I hope some of ya'll will come out and join us next year for the 7th Annual IPC. The Summer Shindig is scheduled for July 16th, that's where registration will open for next year's contest.

www.IndianaPredatorChallenge.com

PS: I've been in/out of the hospital with pneumonia since I made the previous post... back up and around now, sorry for the delay!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you were down and out, but, I'm glad to see you're up and around Jason, take care of yourself.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice hunt guys----thanks for sharing all the pic's-----------------sb


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad it all worked out with the way the weather was, nasty for certain. Looks to me the guys were happy and even a few youngsters in the group...that is really good to see !

You guys did a good job !


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

We did have a few kids involved again this year. Unfortunately a team of women that had to back out at the last minute due to weather this year. Everyone knows how much I enjoy razzing our returning hunters during the weekend: having a group of ladies on the scoreboard sure would've raised the tension in a room full of testosterone! LOL! Hopefully they can make it back next year and keep the guys honest!


----------

